# Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 inaccesible data files error



## thomsonmg2000 (Jul 28, 2005)

I hope someone in these forums know what roller coaster tycoon 2 is.

Anyway, my problem is when I first install RCT2 on my computer, the game runs fine with no error at all. However, once I boot up my computer again and I click on the shortcut to RCT2, a dialogue box appears http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rct2erroria9.jpg
If I click on any of those buttons in the box, an error appears:

Game Initialization Failed -- missing or inaccessible data files.

What exactly does that mean? Am I supposed to type anything in those text boxes? I read on the internet that it is possible that my directx is out of date, but the RCT2 installer says that my directx is up to date. I also read that you could install a No CD patch to bypass the error, yet, I don't want to use that patch. A third thing I read on the internet about this problem is that the computer is looking in the wrong drive or something like that (the author had terrible punctuation and grammar; I had no idea what he was talking about). 

The only way I could solve this error is to reinstall RCT2 again. And when I turn my restart my computer, that error dialogue box comes up again and the cycle continues. I don't want to keep reinstalling RCT2 every time I boot up my computer! 

By the way, my specs are as follows:

1 GB RAM
128 MB Radeon 9800se video Card with directx 9 support
2.2 Ghz AMD Athlon 3200+
Windows 2000


----------



## thomsonmg2000 (Jul 28, 2005)

I actually found what the problem was. Apparently, it had to do with the Windows Registry and the way RCT2 was supposed to run was not being saved in the registry. I downloaded a registry setup program and now every time I run that registry setup program, RCT2 can run.


----------



## jamies288 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey, I have the same problem you had.

What registry setup program did you use?

Thanks!


----------

